# What is scissoring your feet on a snowboard?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It's like doing a scissor kick while strapped in. The best way to see this is in shifties. For a regular rider, when you kick your front foot to your right and your back foot atuomatically kicks to your left, this equals a backside shifty. This is useful when trying to complete bigger spins because it allows you to rotate your board without the use of your head or shoulders leading the rotation. Its also known as hip-whiping. This only really helps if your trying to get the last little bit of rotation around in a bigger spin.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

it's when two female snowboarders get their inner lesbian on


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> it's when two female snowboarders get their inner lesbian on


I'm confused. Please post a picture describing the manuever.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

ShredLife said:


>


:laugh: that is awesome. I'll have to keep this scissor kicking thing in mind for next season:thumbsup:


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Scissoring the legs while snowboarding can assist in three main ways. 
1.It can help with edge hold in the snow. with a small scissoring of the legs with front foot pushing down the mountain and rear foot pulling into the mountain it can help edge engament. We are talk milimeters of movement typically in this case.

2. It can assist in turning. With fairly low edge angle or "tilt" of the board's heelside or toeside" scissoring the legs and then matching can pivot (pivot is the board spinning flat on the snow like a old LP record on a disc tray) the board on the snow. Very useful in the bump and powder and trees.

3. Freestyle. Scissoring the legs can be the primary way to spin a 180 or to get the last 90 on a greater spin to land a trick.

There are other uses for the scissoring movement but they typically rest in one of the above main areas. This movement can be used by its self or with a combination of other movements. Like Mrs. Garrison getting her freak on. Hope this helps.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

scissor me timbers! lol, i knew that south park reference was coming


----------

